# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  OSIJEK-15.06.2008. besplatan pregled AS

## anjica

*U nedjelju 15.06.2008. od 10 do 12 sati* održat će se besplatan pregled autosjedalica *u* *Osijeku, na parkiralištu ispred Mercatora*

Roditelji će dobiti praktične savjete i pomoć vezane uz pravilan odabir i korištenje dječjih autosjedalica. 

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača te da svakako, ako mogu, povedu i dijete! 

Veselimo se vašem dolasku   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

:D

----------


## anjica

:D

----------


## roby

:D

----------

